# Noob



## Waseem-wp (19/10/16)

Hi. I started vapping couple days ago. Got me ijust S. Very impressed with clouds and taste. 

Need advise on juice. 


Nice forum.


----------



## Tahir_Kai (19/10/16)

Waseem-wp said:


> Hi. I started vapping couple days ago. Got me ijust S. Very impressed with clouds and taste.
> 
> Need advise on juice.
> 
> ...


What flavours do you enjoy? desert? fruits? cereals?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chukin'Vape (19/10/16)

Welcome to the forum @Waseem-wp, i'm sure you are going to enjoy your vaping journey!!!! There is so many options out there, you need to figure out if you like fruity, dessert, menthol or tobacco type flavours.....


----------



## Andre (19/10/16)

Most welcome to the forum.

Here are some choices in the various categories: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/top-of-the-top-best-of-the-best-local-juice-2016-result.t22369/

Happy vaping.


----------



## Waseem-wp (19/10/16)

Tahir_Kai said:


> What flavours do you enjoy? desert? fruits? cereals?


Recently purchased. Strawberry yoghurt, watermelon and liqui fruit. My best thus far Liqui fruit.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Waseem-wp (19/10/16)

Chukin'Vape said:


> Welcome to the forum @Waseem-wp, i'm sure you are going to enjoy your vaping journey!!!! There is so many options out there, you need to figure out if you like fruity, dessert, menthol or tobacco type flavours.....


Thanks for warm welcome.


----------



## Clouds4Days (19/10/16)

Waseem-wp said:


> Recently purchased. Strawberry yoghurt, watermelon and liqui fruit. My best thus far Liqui fruit.



Welcome to the Forum bud.
Are you a smoker that will help me to direct you what juice would work best especially if you just quit smoking or are trying too.
Sweet bud


----------



## Waseem-wp (20/10/16)

Clouds4Days said:


> Welcome to the Forum bud.
> Are you a smoker that will help me to direct you what juice would work best especially if you just quit smoking or are trying too.
> Sweet bud


I stopped smoking 9 years ago. Started vapping recently.


----------



## BrizzyZA (VapeLife) (20/10/16)

Hey Bud, best advice is to try all different kinds of local premium juice. Hazeworks, Orion, Paulie, or E-Liquid Project are just a few of the well known brands out there.

Eventually you will find your all day vape but don't restrict yourself from exploring, Vaping is a journey.

Pop in at your local vape shop and get some


----------



## KlutcH (20/10/16)

Welcome to the forum @Waseem-wp, we have an awesome bunch here!.

In my opinion finding a ADV (All day vape) can be the most difficult part of the vapelife.

For example I hate mint sweets and everything minty but if I vape it wow different story lol.

What I suggest is try and buy each profile when you begin. Like Month 1 get desert flavors, Month 2 get fruit and so on there is so much until you find something you enjoy the most.

I have been vaping for about 2 years now and still don't even know what I like hahaha, but at the moment my go to is anything with banana, strawberry and chocolate, maybe because I get headaches if I consume a little to much sugar (1 small chocolate gives me a headache).

Anyway good luck!


----------



## Boktiet (20/10/16)

I've have been around the world and back when it comes to flavours. Just when I think I found an ADV something else tastes so much better. It's all relative and really is the most exciting part of Vaping. And the saying goes "different strokes..." so ADV for one isn't ADV for another. Just sit back and enjoy the ride...

Reactions: Like 1


----------

